# Are you SURE she's not a Black Lab mix??? ancient thread is ancient and closed



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm just venting.....But I'm going to pop a gasket if one more person asks me this!? 

Are all black GSD's TRULY that rare?? I find it hard to believe.

Then, after they ask and I tell them, "No, she's just a shepherd...no Lab." they look at me like I have two heads and respond with, "Really!? I've never seen one before."

Ack! Anyone else ever get this?


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Happens all the time. At least they don't think she looks like a poodle. LOL


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

YES they are where I live. I hear it all the time. One person asked me if we colored his hair??!!! 

I must say though.... she is so cute!!! Reminds me of my Ace...


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Labs wish they looked like that.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

What A cute baby but its really no diff that sables being called wolfdogs the older they get the darker ones for sure really look wolfy. LoL


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep, get the Lab comments and the wolf comments with Tanner. Get the husky comments and coyote comments with Molly.lol


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I was always told something my entire life when things got to me that was to "consider the source". I mean come on how can that NOT come in to play when you look at those pictures. If something thinks there is anything but shepherd there then well..... consider the source lol obviously they aren't to bright or know anything about dogs apparently.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I used to get the "mix" or "lab" with my black dawg Dodge..Finally I said yes, he was a new breed of lab, they were introducing from Germany,,erect ears ..


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

what a cutie!

you are not alone http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/124886-what-kind-dog-do-people-think-your-gsd.html


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

She looks amazing! she doesn't look like a lab, at all!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

She is perfect and looks like a GSD through and through...It's okay, I had a guy ask me at the local ice cream shop around here if Lena was either an keeshond or an elkhound when she was 8 weeks...Not that those breeds aren't attractive, but I think most people are used to the saddle back look.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Oddly I get it with ty too. What is he mixed with? He cant be all gsd? "


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I get this all the time!

In fact, I just got asked this question last Sunday when I met up with DJEtzel (member here) at a frisbee competition. :crazy:


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

old thread is old. but yeah, i bump into a lot of people that don't even know my sables are GSDs.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks like a lab to me!! 

Just Saturday on my gas up to make it back home from training the friendly gas station attendant remarked "GSD mixes!" No, just GSDs. Two - one bi color, one black and tan, all ears up. 

Long ago I mistakenly asked a woman what her dog was mixed with - it turned out to be something like a keeshund... Now I just ask what breed it is or remark that it is a nice dog, handsome dog etc.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup, I get it all the time too! People think she's part lab or part wolf. People either stop us to ask about her or they give us a really wide berth. My favourite was a woman who told me "Ooh, what a cool looking dog! She looks like she should be in movies!"


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

years ago, before I was in the GSD world, I saw a lady walking a black GSD. I crossed the street to say hello and ask "Okay, that is for sure a German, when did they start coming in black?" She laughed and explained a bit about her dog. Very friendly dog, and drop dead pretty. So black, looked like a mobile ink spot, till the teeth flashed. Would be kinda neat to have a white GSD and a black GSD.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hahaha...sometimes it works to just have fun with it like that. Come up with a good serious sounding German name to boot.

Schwarz Angriff hund (oh and edit - tell them to google the name when they get home to learn about it too . )

Very rare breed.

I get it even with my black and red WGSL Ilda! I've had more then one person tell me she is too small (she is breed standard and 75 pounds) to be a "real" German shepherd. 

Smitty matches what more average folks picture as a "real" GSD and it's entirely possible he is not purebred and he has soft ears to boot! So, it just comes with the territory if a person hasn't studied our breed a little.

Like Brembo I saw a couple walking a beautiful black GSD and complimented them on their beautiful black GSD. I swear they were so tickled they could have about hugged me because I didn't call their dog a lab mix. 






JakodaCD OA said:


> I used to get the "mix" or "lab" with my black dawg Dodge..Finally I said yes, he was a new breed of lab, they were introducing from Germany,,erect ears ..


----------

